# fjord - prononciation



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Comment prononcez-vous le mot "fjord" en français ? (J'ai remarqué que dans le dictionnaire Wordreference, il y a deux prononciations)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Oddmania

Je pense que je ne prononcerais pas le _d _: [fjɔʁ]. Mais je suis à peu près sûr d'avoir entendu la version avec _d _aussi. De mémoire, [fjɔʁ] me revient un peu plus souvent à l'esprit que [fjɔʁ*d*].

C'est un mot que j'ai dû entendre principalement à la télévision, dans des reportages, et les journalistes ont peut-être l'impression que [fjɔʁ] est plus 'élégant' ou que ça sonne plus 'français'.

D'un autre côté, j'ai souvent entendu ce mot dans l'expression "les fjords de Norvège"; et dans cette configuration là, le _d _de "fjord" s'entend difficilement, puisqu'il est suivi par le mot "de".


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai toujours entendu le _d_ prononcé pour ma part. En tout cas, je dis [fjɔʁd].


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

D’après le Tlfi, la prononciation avec le d est la plus fréquente (à noter que ce dictionnaire n’est pas mis à  jour depuis 1994, il est donc possible que la fréquence des prononciations se soit inversée).


> *Prononc. et Orth. :* [fjɔ:ʀ], *plus usuel [fjɔ ʀd]*.


(La mise en rouge est de moi.)

C’est ainsi que je prononce, et je pense que les premières fois que j’ai entendu ce mot, c’est sans doute essentiellement via *ce produit* et *sa pub*.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> C’est ainsi que je prononce


Pour être sûr d'avoir bien compris, « ainsi » veut dire que comme moi vous dites [fjɔʁd] ?


----------



## k@t

Oui, c'est bien ça, comme vous, comme ce qui est d'après le tlfi la prononciation la plus fréquente et ainsi que c'est prononcé dans les pubs pour le produit laitier qui porte ce nom.


----------



## pointvirgule

Toujours entendu prononcé sans [d] au Québec : [fjɔ:ʁ].
Je le précise pour le bénéfice de yuechu, qui vit au Canada.


----------



## Nicomon

Oddmania said:


> D'un autre côté, j'ai souvent entendu ce mot dans l'expression "les fjords de Norvège"; et dans cette configuration là, le _d _de "fjord" s'entend difficilement, puisqu'il est suivi par le mot "de".


 Moi c'est dans l'expression « _le  fjord du Saguenay _» que je dis _fjord_.
Je n'étonnerai personne en écrivant que, comme pv, j'ai toujours entendu et prononcé [fjɔ:ʁ], sans [d].  Comme _nord = _[nɔ:ʁ].
Il faudrait faire une pause de voix entre _fjord_ et _du_ pour prononcer les deux « d ».


----------



## Bezoard

La prononciation française métropolitaine est très clairement [fjɔʁd] aujourd'hui, avec un d sonore, probablement parce que le mot est fortement ressenti comme un mot étranger, contrairement à _nord, bord, mord _ou_ Chambord. _Il rime donc avec les autres mots étrangers comme _Ford, lord*, Oxford*, Bedford*._
Warnant la note comme principale prononciation (accordant toutefois un "parfois" à la seconde prononciation). Si le PLI et le PR notent les deux prononciations possibles, d'autres dictionnaires du même format n'en notent qu'une, la principale, sonore, comme le Hachette ou le Flammarion. Si la prononciation doit encore évoluer, il me semble qu'elle maintiendra la prononciation sonore du "d", car c'est la tendance naturelle aujourd'hui. Les trois mots marqués d'une astérisque _lord, Oxford, Bedford _étaient encore considérés par Martinon il y a un siècle et par Fouché il y a un bon demi-siècle comme se prononçant avec un "d" muet (y compris_ fjord_ pour Fouché).


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> La prononciation française métropolitaine est très clairement [fjɔʁd] aujourd'hui, avec un d sonore



Je  suis de ceux qui prononcent toujours [fjɔʁ*d*].


----------



## SergueiL

Et si on se fie aux déclinaisons linguistiques depuis la page wikipedia de fjord, on est tenté de conclure que la prononciation québecoise est une exception.


----------



## Bezoard

Il faut quand même se rappeler que la prononciation ancienne française métropolitaine a bien été avec le "d" muet. Le Canada a d'autant plus de raisons de conserver cette prononciation que les fjords ne sont pas une notion exotique comme elle peut l'être pour les Parisiens !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour cet ajout, Bezoard.

Si notre prononciation (avec le « d » muet) de _fjord_ est jugée exceptionnelle, à mon avis le fjord du Saguenay est assez exceptionnel aussi.
Le Saguenay est selon moi l'une des plus belles régions du Québec.


----------



## jekoh

Exotique, n'exagérons rien, il y a aussi en France un certain nombre de fjords.


----------



## k@t

Sans compter que ce qui est éventuellement exotique, c’est le mot (au moins le signifiant) et non la chose.
Au hasard, le mot « exotique » *racket* désigne un concept pas vraiment exotique, pourtant il n’est pas prononcé selon les règles de prononciation standard du français, où le *t *ne se prononce en principe pas dans les mots se terminant en *et*.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est évidemment le _fjord_ dans son sens géographique qu'on prononce sans « d » au Québec.

Je serais étonnée que yuechu - qui vit au Canada - fasse référence au cheval de race norvégienne du même nom (ou au produit laitier ).
Il est clair que les deux prononciations sont possibles. Dans le Petit Robert, il est écrit : *[fjɔʀ(d)]*.  Donc, au choix - sans mention d'usage.
Il se trouve que la prononciation « plus usuelle » ailleurs (selon le TLFI) n'est pas la « plus usuelle » au Québec. Voilà.

Ensuite, on ne va pas se mettre à énumérer sur ce fil tous les mots d'origine étrangère.
Les modérateurs pourraient ne pas approuver.


----------



## Oddmania

Même pour moi, qui suis français, la prononciation sans « _d _» n'a rien d'inhabituel. Je pourrais alterner entre les deux. Ou peut-être dire "fiorde" au singulier et "fiore" au pluriel !


----------



## plantin

Si j'entendais (sans contexte) _fjord _sans [d], je ne comprendrais pas, je demanderais à coup sûr de répéter et d'expliquer.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai du mal à imaginer _fjord_ sans contexte, mais bon... je l'aurais compris avec ou sans [d].


----------



## plantin

_- Tu savais qu'il y avait aussi des "fiores" au Canada ?
- C'est quoi ? Une espèce d'ours ? Un arbre ? Un genre de mec pas sympa ?

- Comment ça s'écrit, "fiore", Monsieur ? 
- Ben... C'est quoi d'abord ?

- A mon avis, le "fiore" du Saguenay est vraiment beau.
- C'est quoi un "fiore" ? Et soyez poli, on dit Monsieur Saguenay, pas le Saguenay !


_


----------



## danielc

Et il vaut la peine de souligner dans ce fil, comme on l'a fait dans tant d'autres, que les Canadiens sont conservateurs en ce qui concerne la prononciation du français standard. Il n'est pas étonnant pour ceux qui nous connaissent qu'une vielle prononciation soit gardée au Canada, dans ce cas [fjɔ:ʀ].


----------

